# 1948 DX Standard recommendation



## KevinBrick (Jan 29, 2020)

I got this fender with the stripes completely faded out.. I was able to bring the color back using an oxidation remover.. tips are really strong .. I can still see where the stripes were.. Do I tape them off and respray them back on?


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 29, 2020)

Look for a local sign painter that is old school.  Or go to hotrod show and check for pinstripers.


----------



## 1motime (Jan 29, 2020)

Find a good pinstriper.  That how they were done originally.  By a human hand pulling 1-Shot


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jan 30, 2020)

As stated above, they were originally hand painted. 
Having said that, I’ve used this pinstripe stencil tape with great results. My old hands aren’t steady enough to pinstripe any other way.









						F-24 | 42ft Roll — Finesse Pinstriping
					

Size (IN) 3/16" Stripe  Size (MM) 4.76MM Stripe




					www.finessepinstriping.com
				




Also, the ivory paint from this outfit will probably match close enough.






						Paint | Vintage Schwinn
					

We sell automotive grade Sherwin-Williams acrylic enamel paints which replicate the original Schwinn factory finish perfectly!



					vintageschwinn.com


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 30, 2020)

Someone should post a pic of their ponstripes with a measuring tape, to know the distance from the edge and the width for historical knowledge here. I'm not home so..


----------



## KevinBrick (Jan 30, 2020)

Doesn’t look like there is a standard distance from the edge or thickness of the stripes.. Thickness seems to be just under 3/16” some are 3/16” or over.. Distance from the edge varies also  3/4” to 1-1/8” ish ..


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jan 30, 2020)

KevinBrick said:


> Doesn’t look like there is a standard distance from the edge or thickness of the stripes.. Thickness seems to be just under 3/16” some are 3/16” or over.. Distance from the edge varies also  3/4” to 1-1/8” ish ..



Yes. Factory paint jobs vary a lot and are far from perfect. I’ve seen the triangle on the fenders way off center, shoddy pinstripes, crooked decals, etc.
Here’s an example of shoddy pinstripes



, must have been a Friday paint job?


----------



## 1motime (Jan 30, 2020)

These things were striped by humans.  Guys did this every day.  All day!  5 days a week.  Probably sometimes for years.  Can you imagine doing that?  Smell of paint always.  Boss yelling?  Bad day?  Personal thoughts?  Tough!
Forgive them for being a bit off.          2020  Get it close, matching side to side if needed, and have fun with the bike!


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 31, 2020)

Mark Johnston said:


> As stated above, they were originally hand painted.
> Having said that, I’ve used this pinstripe stencil tape with great results. My old hands aren’t steady enough to pinstripe any other way.
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, this wide stripe is not cream it's white.  Nor is it hand painted too. Unlike pin-stripping on frame and chain guard that appears most like freehand.  IDK where it's shown in the Schwinn reporter but is there, a photograph of ladies in process.

They're placed on a round, wheel like, template . With  a paint roller set in place, it's spun. but not everything is revealed in photo. Such as, For the curve, at front and rear fenders, into tips;  as it reaches the end that dips to the edge of fender, there would have to be a cam to redirect the line. I mean if the wheel-like template was simply  riding on a ordinary axel you couldn't master or accomplish that curve. With the perfection they all display, something is needed to redirect the line, otherwise: no extra curve as they narrow into end of fender. . IDK if they are using machines and a guide to do this but a cam could accomplish it. U could {At home} balance fender on wheel's axel,  fix paint roller or brush somewhere, on fork, perhaps,  and just rotate the fender to stripe it. However; U would not accomplish that curve with the same repetitive perfection Schwinn did. Not without a cam in axel or guide for the shift in direction.

Random photo off the web:


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 31, 2020)

I did some rough ones on a DX and it was right about .75” from the fender edge.   Yes 3/16 is the correct look. On the later 50’s Schwinn I swear there were some close to 1/4 but that seems to fat.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jan 31, 2020)

Jeff54 said:


> Actually, this wide stripe is not cream it's white.  Nor is it hand painted too. Unlike pin-stripping on frame and chain guard that appears most like freehand.  IDK where it's shown in the Schwinn reporter but is there, a photograph of ladies in process.
> 
> They're placed on a round, wheel like, template . With  a paint roller set in place, it's spun. but not everything is revealed in photo. Such as, For the curve, at front and rear fenders, into tips;  as it reaches the end that dips to the edge of fender, there would have to be a cam to redirect the line. I mean if the wheel-like template was simply  riding on a ordinary axel you couldn't master or accomplish that curve. With the perfection they all display, something is needed to redirect the line, otherwise: no extra curve as they narrow into end of fender. . IDK if they are using machines and a guide to do this but a cam could accomplish it. U could balance fender on wheel's axel,  fix paint roller or brush somewhere, on fork, perhaps,  and just rotate the fender to stripe it. HOWEVER, U would not accomplish that curve with the same repetitive perfection Schwinn did.
> 
> ...




That contraption you speak of was just to make the job easier and faster, the stripes were still guided by the ladies hands. That’s why you see so much variation in fender stripes.


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 31, 2020)

At my In-laws house.  Here are pics of her DX.  It came in for the winter.
But these are the more shallow fenders.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 31, 2020)

Mark Johnston said:


> That contraption you speak of was just to make the job easier and faster, the stripes were still guided by the ladies hands. That’s why you see so much variation in fender stripes.





Variation. IDK maybe it's my eyes but, no see such and even in later 50's with candy paints, 'Radiant' colors and thinner stripe, The redirected curve appears flawlessly identical.

As the final color on fender tips, white, cream, black or special is sprayed last, over the pin striping. A Template to mask The fender tip has to have those stripes on the money,  nail the end of the stripe, ya ain't gonna do that free handing. And, we anin't talking  Egyptian ages here, Pre inventive cam rollers, [grin].


----------



## 1motime (Jan 31, 2020)

Jeff54 said:


> Variation. IDK maybe it's my eyes but, no see such and even in later 50's with candy paints, 'Radiant' colors and thinner stripe, The redirected curve appears flawlessly identical.
> 
> View attachment 1132723



Practice makes perfect?


----------



## KevinBrick (Jan 31, 2020)

What year did the fender paint design change? Longer 
Deeper tip stripe and the curved side stripes that angle to the 
Edges as they get closer to the tips.. must be around 1950?


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jan 31, 2020)

Jeff54 said:


> Variation. IDK maybe it's my eyes but, no see such and even in later 50's with candy paints, 'Radiant' colors and thinner stripe, The redirected curve appears flawlessly identical.
> 
> View attachment 1132723



Look closely at both pictures you posted. The rear fenders especially show the variation in stripes where they meet the fender tips. The maroon fenders stripes take a steep dive at the tip, where the red fenders stripes are more gradual.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jan 31, 2020)

I haven’t done any fenders with the stencil tape I mentioned above, but I did the blue stripes on these tank panels with the 1/8” version for an example of how they turned out.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jan 31, 2020)

I used the reverse masking stencils available on eBay for these fenders. It’s not hard to get the curve right with a little practice.


----------



## KevinBrick (Jan 31, 2020)

Using 1/4” 3M blue fine line stencil tape, I was able to follow the old outline of the stripes


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jan 31, 2020)

Your stripes should curve down towards the tips!


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jan 31, 2020)

You’re right! Yours shouldn’t have the curves. My bad. They look like they may be a little too wide though.


----------



## KevinBrick (Jan 31, 2020)

They are 3/16”


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jan 31, 2020)

Optical illusion in my end I guess?


----------



## KevinBrick (Jan 31, 2020)

If you zoom in on the center of the fender that is covered by the fork (indentation).. You can see the original stripe..


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 31, 2020)

KevinBrick said:


> Using 1/4” 3M blue fine line stencil tape, I was able to follow the old outline of the stripes View attachment 1132754
> View attachment 1132755
> 
> View attachment 1132756



Nice. That is exactly what I were tinking to do too. Not myself I mean as, I'm too screwed up these daz. But now You can roll, spray  or brush it on. However, yeah, ya missed the curve and drove across the dammed street! .   Wait! Edit! Yeah, dat's a chevron styled tip which is also on the 50's Junior 24 and 20" balloon bikes, U No Get the fancy dancy fender tip and redirected striped  curves on em, , never mind.

Alternatively, as mentioned: If you could mount a fender (fender brackets) on an axel  centered properly, U could mimic the rollers they used, hold hand steady or in fixed position. Or, Rig up a jig to maintain the roller brush, or on the side of large oversized fork, and turn fender while applying paint filled roller brush.

I mean, unless it's got that special curve on Schwinn's post war 'Fancy'  models any fender too. Surely rolling them while applying a stripe or 3, same as Schwinn's photo in factory,  round rolling templates that's not special or a trade secret, it's how everybody did it, for long, long time prior to 40's Common equipment in a factory paint shop. IDK but wouldn't be 'ingenious' 19th century practice too. Yet maybe Egyptians were to stupid, unable to use mud guards, and dumb to have had paint stripes on their wheels by just spinning em .


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 31, 2020)

Stripes are easiest with a French liner brush with the width you want to do.  Use one shot paint. 
Both of the other ways, masking kit from Ebay and the masking tape won’t have the look of hand applied stripes.


----------



## KevinBrick (Jan 31, 2020)

I sprayed them with the true ivory from the schwinn paint store.. I let them dry overnight then rubbed them with a polishing compound to age them ..


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jan 31, 2020)

KevinBrick said:


> I sprayed them with the true ivory from the schwinn paint store.. I let them dry overnight then rubbed them with a polishing compound to age them .. View attachment 1132922
> View attachment 1132923
> 
> View attachment 1132925
> ...



Looks great! Someone will be along shortly to tell you how wrong it is though. Ignore them.


----------



## KevinBrick (Jan 31, 2020)

Back on the bike


----------



## KevinBrick (Feb 1, 2020)

KevinBrick said:


> What year did the fender paint design change? Longer
> Deeper tip stripe and the curved side stripes that angle to the
> Edges as they get closer to the tips.. must be around 1950?



Early and late graphics


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 1, 2020)

the tape and spray paint method came out much better than I thought it would. the final rubbing of the stripe is the key


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 1, 2020)

KevinBrick said:


> Early and late graphicsView attachment 1133035
> View attachment 1133036
> 
> View attachment 1133037




These details varied because the fenders were from different models. It's not a year thing. If you look at the 1948 catalog images you'll see at least three different styles of fender detailing.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 1, 2020)

I have my wife and her sister stripe all my fenders.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Feb 1, 2020)

I’ve thought about buying a Beugler  pinstripe tool, but I don’t think it will compensate for my less than steady hands.
As you can see, they were applied freehand with these or a similar tool originally.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Feb 1, 2020)

You can tell the lady on the right is a master pinstriper by how she holds her tongue. The other gal must be an apprentice.


----------



## KevinBrick (Feb 2, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> These details varied because the fenders were from different models. It's not a year thing. If you look at the 1948 catalog images you'll see at least three different styles of fender detailing.



For the DX type bikes, it looks like the shorter tip stripe in the 48  catalog and then the longer front stripe in the 1950 catalog.. It also looks like the side stripes are curving down in 1950 also .. I’ve seen a mix of fenders on 49-52.. Not sure if they original though..


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 2, 2020)

KevinBrick said:


> For the DX type bikes, it looks like the shorter tip stripe in the 48  catalog and then the longer front stripe in the 1950 catalog.. It also looks like the side stripes are curving down in 1950 also .. I’ve seen a mix of fenders on 49-52.. Not sure if they original though..




The catalog images for 1950 are pretty bad IMO. All the 1950 DX's I could find on this site with year verified had the fender detailing like yours. Schwinn started shuffling the deck during the 50's giving the models new model numbers, pinning them with a name and changing the parts around.


----------



## KevinBrick (Feb 3, 2020)

Here’s a 1949 on ebay








						1949 Schwinn Cantilever DX 26” Original Bicycle Beach Cruiser “Very Rare”  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1949 Schwinn Cantilever DX 26” Original Bicycle Beach Cruiser “Very Rare” at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## KevinBrick (Feb 3, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> The catalog images for 1950 are pretty bad IMO. All the 1950 DX's I could find on this site with year verified had the fender detailing like yours. Schwinn started shuffling the deck during the 50's giving the models new model numbers, pinning them with a name and changing the parts around.
> 
> View attachment 1134405
> 
> View attachment 1134406



That looks like 24” frame and chainguard..


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 4, 2020)

KevinBrick said:


> That looks like 24” frame and chainguard..



That is a 24 and the Junior model didn't get the new 49-50 curvy front and rear fender tip. Or, at least I've never seen one. They had the 'standard' this topic's DX 26" discusses. And it's got something different too. The  Junior chain guard is typical but; No decal and it has  two stripes. I haven't seen that striped guard before. My 54 Tank balloon 24" came with Schwinn's large 'Phantom' type guard yet the same standard fender décor. As far as the junior guards go, only special S2 rims, heavy weight  tank models got the Phantom guard.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 4, 2020)

Here's a 3/15/1950 catalog page. And the unequipped models didn't get a chain guard or the deluxe fenders.


----------

